

Open Source DB for Web Apps that Syncs - akrymski
http://dev.yathit.com/

======
cwmma
I've been involved with, [http://pouchdb.com](http://pouchdb.com), a similar
project that replicates (aka syncs) with couchdb, vs this which implements
master master replications (aka bidirectional syncing) with ... anything?

~~~
daleharvey
I suspect this doesnt handle conflict resolution, which the key differentiator
between Couch / Pouch and other sync solutions I see, its something thats hard
to do nicely without in built support on the server side, and since this syncs
with 3rd party servers.

However a lot of use cases are happy to trade last write wins with a simpified
model, As mentioned in Vancouver I actually wish I had used a simple model for
Pouch (that still included conflicts, future project).

But knowing how hard it is to get a cross browser syncing solution working,
this from the outset seems amazing (close to to good to be true), its quite
hard to understand the focus / specific use case because there is so much
information about transactions / query models / syncing etc, but great job to
the author, I am going to take a look at this and try to understand it a bit
more, excited to see more people focusing on the same problems as Pouch

------
DavidPP
We are currently evaluating
[http://www.breezejs.com/](http://www.breezejs.com/) as a general entity
framework that can also do sync. This one seem to be a bit more low level, but
probably a lot simpler to integrate.

------
prottmann
Nice! But why login with google to download a custom version?

Hope to find it soon on some CDNs.

